# Basic advice



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Help please, I am still in Strega mode which is not good when you are playing on an L1. My orblem lies in the shot. I am doing at 16 gms, have been using the diametric tamp on the Mythos, which I understand now I have not set up properly, so for now I am going back to a hand tamp and am pretty sure I am consistently hitting around 30 lbs. My shots were initially giving a wet puck and the shot was dying before 27 seconds but producing a little more than 1 fluid ounce.

I have gone over to a hand tamp and fiddled around with tamp and grind with about 15 shots. I cannot get the combination of a nice puck with a 27 second shot producing 2 fluid ounces. I am not getting a reasonable puck, approximately 27 seconds but it is dying away at about 1 1/2 fluid ounces.

With coffee running out, any suggestions as to what I need to do next.


----------



## mgwolf (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm getting close to 45-50 ml on most of my shots from my L1. I use 16 grams, shoot for 26-30 seconds, and usually take the cup away before the very last drops are in. The pucks are dry as a bone. I can pre infuse from 6-15 sec. and the pucks are still dry. I tamp very lightly (maybe 5-8 pounds at most).


----------

